# social groups



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Why are there no spanish social groups. If you look on your home page, it says you are not amember of a social group? so you click....................... What social group? griz616


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Why are there no spanish social groups. If you look on your home page, it says you are not amember of a social group? so you click....................... What social group? griz616


Hi Griz,
Social groups are a new feature of the site and they are for members to set up if they wish to create their own groups and discussion forums with thouse groups. There have been a few started here: Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Social Groups

Please feel free to set one up.
Regards
Bob


----------

